# Nebraska's calender



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Whats Nebraska's calender look like this year for events? Anybody have info on anything good? Probably the Omaha or Lincoln areas. I know for a fact up in the northeast part we have nothing goin on.


----------



## lucabrasi (Jun 19, 2006)

I've attended the Nebraska Cigar Festival the past two Nov's in Lincoln. Great event, especially in the winter.

I'm not sure what effect the state-wide smoking ban will have, but the event organizer says they will make it happen again in 2009.

More info here: Nebraska Cigar Festival 2008


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

cool thanks.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

Nickelbys in Omaha is going to start having an event a month. Tomorrow is the Ashton event and I think next month is a Oliva event.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Any word on the events in Omaha? Are they still going on each month?


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

LincolnSmokes said:


> Any word on the events in Omaha? Are they still going on each month?


They just had another Ashton event. I'm not sure when the next one is.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

calhounhusker said:


> Nickelbys in Omaha is going to start having an event a month. Tomorrow is the Ashton event and I think next month is a Oliva event.


It looks like they're having an Oliva event April 1, 2010. Hopefully SNKBITE and I will make the trek up to Omaha for it.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

LincolnSmokes said:


> It looks like they're having an Oliva event April 1, 2010. Hopefully SNKBITE and I will make the trek up to Omaha for it.


Yep, I'll be there. Always a good time. Even if I forget that the event is on that day Ill still probably be in there. Playin poker at least Lol.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

too bad its on a thursday


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys looks like i found the nebraskans! I know this doesnt belong here but it seems like it would be easier for you to find and idt the thread is being used much at the moment. Do you know of any nice, knowledgeable B&Ms around Omaha? Thanks


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

Omahaboy said:


> Hey guys looks like i found the nebraskans! I know this doesnt belong here but it seems like it would be easier for you to find and idt the thread is being used much at the moment. Do you know of any nice, knowledgeable B&Ms around Omaha? Thanks


Nickelbys is probably the best by far in my opinion. I frequent there a few days a week typically. Great group of regulars and Tim is one of the most knowledgeable cigar guys in town.

BTW, its on 120th and center


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok are they usually open on Saturdays? Do you know if they sell old/empty cigar boxes? im looking to make a small coolidor and pick up a few smokes and was looking for someone that could help me pick out some good beginner sticks in person.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

Omahaboy said:


> Ok are they usually open on Saturdays? Do you know if they sell old/empty cigar boxes? im looking to make a small coolidor and pick up a few smokes and was looking for someone that could help me pick out some good beginner sticks in person.


Phil works on weekends and nights and can help ya out. They are open till 5 on both weekend days. As far as boxes go, if you ask I think they will just give ya some. I don't think they will charge ya, but don't quote me on it.

They are good guys there for sure.


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

O thats awesome. Thank you very much!


----------

